# Dried tomato substitute?



## taxlady (Apr 16, 2021)

I'm looking for a substitute for sun dried tomatoes. Tomatoes are a nightshade. They can make my aggravate my arthritis. I have found that small amounts of raw tomato with no seeds or gel, doesn't seem to be a problem. Very small amounts of cooked tomato are also not a problem, when I'm not eating other nightshades.

Sundried tomatoes are an ingredient in a lot of recipes. I'm wondering what sorts of things might work as a substitute. In some cases, I think dried apricot might work. It won't have the umami or the colour, but it would add flavour and a similar texture. I don't often like sweet with my savoury, so prunes would be of limited use. I can usually add something else for umami, like fish sauce or parm.

Any suggestions?

Another question, does anyone know if sundried tomatoes are usually dried without the seeds? I find that sundried cherry tomatoes are usually dried with the seeds.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Apr 16, 2021)

Sunday's dried tomatoes I see, either oil packed or just the dried ones, appear to be plum tomatoes, which don't have as much gel (so quicker for them to dry), but still have seeds. Most of my dried tomatoes are cherry, because I always have so many of them!  Usually (but not always) plum tomatoes in stores are the roma types, with less gel.  Is it actually the seeds that are the problem, or the gel?   Much of the gel can be squeezed out of the tomatoes, before dehydrating, if you want to try that.  I remember many recipes years ago that called for "peeling and juicing" the tomatoes, the juicing referring to squeezing most of the gel and seeds out.  I would never waste that - I thought the gel was the best tasting part of the tomato, and the best tasting ones were always the juiciest!  But if the gel is the problem, try that juicing, before drying them.  Doesn't get all of it out, but most of it.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 16, 2021)

pepperhead212 said:


> Sunday's dried tomatoes I see, either oil packed or just the dried ones, appear to be plum tomatoes, which don't have as much gel (so quicker for them to dry), but still have seeds. Most of my dried tomatoes are cherry, because I always have so many of them!  Usually (but not always) plum tomatoes in stores are the roma types, with less gel.  Is it actually the seeds that are the problem, or the gel?   Much of the gel can be squeezed out of the tomatoes, before dehydrating, if you want to try that.  I remember many recipes years ago that called for "peeling and juicing" the tomatoes, the juicing referring to squeezing most of the gel and seeds out.  I would never waste that - I thought the gel was the best tasting part of the tomato, and the best tasting ones were always the juiciest!  But if the gel is the problem, try that juicing, before drying them.  Doesn't get all of it out, but most of it.



I really don't know if it's the seeds or the gel. I never used to remove the seeds and gel. I agree that they are tasty. I just figured that the plant might concentrate the solanine there, so I gave it a try and it worked well for me. I have been using raw tomato on occasion. I cut them in half along the equator and then scoop the gel and seeds out with my finger. It's easy. I have tried drying tomato myself, but I have never achieved the right level of dryness for the right texture. But, honestly, I don't have many spoons these days. I was wondering about the commercial ones, so I could have them the easy way.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 16, 2021)

How about roasted red bell peppers?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 16, 2021)

Another way of getting you tomato fix, tomao powder, tomato leather, bonus, easy way to store lots of tomatoes.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXmg-0W0zHU

https://abundantlifehomestead.com/2017/09/09/tomato-leather/

Roll the tomato leathers into small tubes and put into freezer bags, or a jar.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the north


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 16, 2021)

GotGarlic said:


> How about roasted red bell peppers?



Also a nightshade.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 16, 2021)

Andy M. said:


> Also a nightshade.


Yes. Taxy has not said it bothers her, so I thought it might be ok.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 16, 2021)

I based my comment on this:



taxlady said:


> I'm looking for a substitute for sun dried tomatoes. *Tomatoes are a nightshade. They can make my aggravate my arthritis*...


----------



## taxlady (Apr 16, 2021)

Andy M. said:


> Also a nightshade.





GotGarlic said:


> Yes. Taxy has not said it bothers her, so I thought it might be ok.



I'm still testing bell peppers. Small amounts in salad seem okay. The hot peppers are fine, but that could be because of the anti-inflammatory properties of the capsaicin. It does give me hope for the bell peppers being okay, especially the ripe ones.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Apr 16, 2021)

*TL*  Since it's the umami effect that you are looking for, you may want to try some liquid  Shio Koji - a Japanese ingredient that is an umami concentrate.  It is not cheap (which is why I haven't yet bought it!), but a friend has used it, and she loves it!


----------



## Just Cooking (Apr 16, 2021)

pepperhead212 said:


> *TL*  Since it's the umami effect that you are looking for, you may want to try some *liquid  Shio Koji* - a Japanese ingredient that is an umami concentrate.  It is not cheap (which is why I haven't yet bought it!), but a friend has used it, and she loves it!



So glad you mentioned this. I'd forgotten about it but, used to use it. Great marinade. 

Ross


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 17, 2021)

P.A.G made me a pasta sauce using only peppers,  and seasonings.  It tasted so much like a good tomato based ragu that I was thoroughly impressed.  I'll have to see if she can give me the recipe to share.  I hope you can eat bell peppers if the seeds are repaved.  Dietary restrictions are challenging to live with.  I have many, and have a lot of empathy for you.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 17, 2021)

You could try dried cherries or cranberries for the color and flavor and fish sauce om, soy sauce or Maggi seasoning for the umami.


----------

